# "Whispering" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 26, 2018)

My profuse apologies, especially to Jul, for my tardiness. I am currently very much under the weather. This prompt resulted in a very interesting array of pieces, but a sole poet has emerged victorious. Kindly clap those hands and join us in congratulating our winner, *Firemajic* for her well worthy winning entry, *Black Silk White Dawn*.

Jul will receive this month's Laureate, and has the awesome honor of selecting our next prompt.



Way to go, girl! Lovely work, my friend, and technically woven impeccably. You got my vote! Kudos!


----------



## andrewclunn (Sep 26, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## toddm (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats Jul - nice imagery, heart-felt sentiment and dreamy atmosphere, we’ll-done!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats Juls! Well done!


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 27, 2018)

Congratulations. Jul! A wonderful poem throughout but those last three stanzas - Wow! They could stand alone as a poem in their own right. :applouse:


----------



## Pelwrath (Sep 27, 2018)

A truly excellent poem and I actually did vote for it.  So congtrats to Fire on a well deserved 1st place. The rest of the poems were all very well done.


----------



## ned (Sep 28, 2018)

congratulations Fire - a worthy winner...

the standard is rising in this challenge....and the rest of us have to keep up!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words... It means so much to me, and thanks to all the fabulous poets who give me such brilliant feedback and support... together we are all growing and improving because we inspire each other, I only hope that the prompt I picked inspires you... I always suffer from anxiety when I try to pick one... I drive Lisa crazy, changing my mind


----------



## PiP (Sep 29, 2018)

Congrats, Fire.  Loved the poem and it got my vote!



ned said:


> the standard is rising in this challenge....and the rest of us have to keep up!



It certainly is!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 1, 2018)

It was a beautiful assembly of words and emotion.
Congradulations Fire.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautifully written, Julia.
Well done.


----------

